# Honda's New Offering



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Could be very useful navigating woodland.

Regards, Mike

http://powersports.honda.com/2015/pioneer-500.aspx


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Could be very useful navigating woodland.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://powersports.honda.com/2015/pioneer-500.aspx


I think I still like the Polaris RZR 570 (which is comparative to this) or the RZR 900 better. I don't like the idea of doors at all. I thought I did at one time, but since I now own a RZR I don't even have the netting on. Maybe the doors and such would be good for trail riding, but for farm work not so much. I will say though. Next to the RZR this seems like the next best thing for what I use a side by side for. I wonder how fast it goes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a damn ugly machine right thar.....I expect more out of Honda. As for them doors, I'm going to look at one next week with doors and heater! Don't laugh, it gets bitter down here in the brutal dead of winter....we had some 17 and 18 last year with more expected this year! I mean ya gotta make it till noon...it'll be 55-65 by then and you're safe...


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I still have my 2001 Honda Foreman 400 quad and it runs just fine and looks good too. They said 'You meet the nicest people on a Honda' but I just meet livestock.... 

Interesting ORV though. Honda builds some reliable (though not fast) off road vehicles.

That guy from Tifton, Georgia needs to dress accordingly....lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

For cryin out loud....I wear shirt sleeves like everyone else....cept the red necks, they still wear the wife beaters in the dead of winter  course it does help that they put a a/c switch in it as well.....

I liked my Honda 4 wheelers as well....as a matter of fact I like everything I've ever had by Honda


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw one @ the state fair. I was checking out all the side by sides with my bro in law. He needs one eventually. We ran away from that one. Of all the side by sides seen that seemed to be the most worthless of them all. You would have to build your own cargo carrier to haul anything. And there was not a lot of space to do it. I think my atv with standard racks are more utilitarian than that machine. If the only thing you ever want to haul is a passenger MAYBE that one would be ok.

Did I mention I was completely unimpressed?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Could be very useful navigating woodland.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://powersports.honda.com/2015/pioneer-500.aspx


Unless you wanted to carry anything.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> For cryin out loud....I wear shirt sleeves like everyone else....cept the red necks, they still wear the wife beaters in the dead of winter  course it does help that they put a a/c switch in it as well.....
> 
> I liked my Honda 4 wheelers as well....as a matter of fact I like everything I've ever had by Honda


I almost bought one of their cars once, but living in Michigan and being in a Ford family and working in the indusrty, I decided to be prudent and buy a Ford. If you work at Fords and you drive another brand, you have to park in the back of the lot. If you work at Fords and you drive an import, it may not be in it's parking place at 5pm.....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> I saw one @ the state fair. I was checking out all the side by sides with my bro in law. He needs one eventually. We ran away from that one. Of all the side by sides seen that seemed to be the most worthless of them all. You would have to build your own cargo carrier to haul anything. And there was not a lot of space to do it. I think my atv with standard racks are more utilitarian than that machine. If the only thing you ever want to haul is a passenger MAYBE that one would be ok.
> 
> Did I mention I was completely unimpressed?


Being subtle is not one of your weak points......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It didn't seem sporty like a razr or Cat. Thats not what he is looking for. And no utility like the rest of them.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> It didn't seem sporty like a razr or Cat. Thats not what he is looking for. And no utility like the rest of them.


Maybe Honda is trying to reach both markets. The more utility and the sport. I like the sport segment better for my uses. The RZR I think is better with it's little box in the back then the rack the Honda has. I can throw tools in the back of my rzr and they haven't jumped out yet. Plus I can go 55+ mph. Though most of the time I stay at 30-40 mph.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It looked to me like it didn't come close to either. Like you say even a razr can haul something. This one not so much. Unless modified.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> I almost bought one of their cars once, but living in Michigan and being in a Ford family and working in the indusrty, I decided to be prudent and buy a Ford. If you work at Fords and you drive another brand, you have to park in the back of the lot. If you work at Fords and you drive an import, it may not be in it's parking place at 5pm.....


I worked for ford and drove a ford ,then we were Visteon and I drove a ford . Then Visteon aka Ford exported their self to Mexico ,then China . So now I bale hay and drive what I want .. Still driving fords though lol .. but not new ones !


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a Japanese mini truck. Like a dihutsu or susuki. 5 speed, 4X4, HI/LO, A/C, heat. Imported used from Japan.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The doors come off if desired....and it does have a tray to put on the rear to haul out your deer or quarters of a dead moose....dang this is a ornery lot. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It is ugly though, might consider it when they offer a diesel.

Spent a lot of time in the woods this last spring with the Ranger, think I finally got ahead of the damn grapevine, for now.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> The doors come off if desired....and it does have a tray to put on the rear to haul out your deer or quarters of a dead moose....dang this is a ornery lot.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Did you see how.big the rack is? Maybe haul some small southern fawn.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Did you see how.big the rack is? Maybe haul some small southern fawn.


Or a mature southern 150 pound buck. It don't take a lot that's for sure. Our deer are very puny compared to the Midwest.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

This machine probably won't find itself on many farms but it was designed with width in mind. It's width will allow it on the majority of state/federal/private ATV trails that have width restrictions. A plain polaris rzr (non-s) is pretty pathetic looking too. You want a farm machine, look at the Pioneer or Big Red.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

cmd said:


> This machine probably won't find itself on many farms but it was designed with width in mind. It's width will allow it on the majority of state/federal/private ATV trails that have width restrictions. A plain polaris rzr (non-s) is pretty pathetic looking too. You want a farm machine, look at the Pioneer or Big Red.


Exactly


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It looks way too narrow to be going on anything that has hills--looks like it would be easy to tip over because it's narrow and tall--high center of gravity.

Also, it looks like the radiator is right out front just behind the brush catcher. I would think it would be pretty easy to run a branch or stick through it.

Kinda looks like the took a ATV and put a body on it..

My first impression is that I probably wouldn't look at one.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

After looking at the sideview of the pic moose just posted, they might not be top heavy...as that plastic front end sticking up does give the appearance of a high center of gravity....but as you can see by the frame rails underneath and the lower rear end that it might not be the situation. These units also were designed to fit within the bed of a full size pick-up truck....thus eliminating towing a trailer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Let us know how they handle for you Mike. Probably a good fit for some.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Let us know how they handle for you Mike. Probably a good fit for some.


Nope....already have a Kawasaki Terex for the last 6 years....don't need another.....need a new truck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too....I've been lookin for a new one for at least 3 months in earnest.....damn trucks are expensive....might just keep plugging along with mine till it gets to 500k only about 130k to go!


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Vol said:


> Nope....already have a Kawasaki Terex for the last 6 years....don't need another.....need a new truck.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Keep the air filter clean. Once they get slightly dirty they will start sucking oil from the crankcase what at high RPMs/speed, you never know it has happened until it's too late. This is specific to the Terexes


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> After looking at the sideview of the pic moose just posted, they might not be top heavy...as that plastic front end sticking up does give the appearance of a high center of gravity....but as you can see by the frame rails underneath and the lower rear end that it might not be the situation. These units also were designed to fit within the bed of a full size pick-up truck....thus eliminating towing a trailer.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Quit beating a dead horse mike, it's ugly, not a good people mover ( id hate to have to get in and out of it anyway) and not a good utility vehicle....hate it for Honda but this appears to be a bomb before it gets out the door.....

Nice link tho, thanks


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Doesn't something like this look so much more useful? (Brand just for you Vol). Plenty others of other makes.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

I think the Honda is 8500 msrp. What's a Ranger? 16k?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

CRE10 said:


> I think the Honda is 8500 msrp. What's a Ranger? 16k?


That's pretty cheap. A Polaris RZR is $12k. Mine used was $8500.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Doesn't something like this look so much more useful? (Brand just for you Vol). Plenty others of other makes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks to big to me for what I would use it for. I test drove the more sporty lookin Gator last year (I can't remember what it was called) It was ok, but still to big and WAY to expensive. Then on top of that the sales guy told me they would have to charge sales tax on it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

CRE10 said:


> I think the Honda is 8500 msrp. What's a Ranger? 16k?


Cant remember real price. At the state fair I wanna say 7500 but may have been 8500.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Doesn't something like this look so much more useful? (Brand just for you Vol). Plenty others of other makes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they are nice....sat in em at my JD dealer....and they are real cheap too!  Like I said, I am in the truck market....going to see if I like the new GMC Canyon next month....if I do, I am going to wait one more year and get me one with a little diesel in it(comes out next fall). I will keep my Duramax to haul heavy loads around here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Doesn't something like this look so much more useful? (Brand just for you Vol). Plenty others of other makes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is about the size of my Teryx....and the front roll cage does not slope back nearly as much as the JD....and that SOB is a head buster if your not paying real close attention. Best way to get into these severely sloping cages is to place your left hand on the cage frame and ease into the seat. Night time can be a learning experience with these.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I had some time to kill today so I took a closer look @ the aforementioned honda, yamaha viking and kubotas. After sitting in the Honda I realized why it looks so small from afar. It has gotta be their youth model. I'm just undee 6' but think based on the size of the operator station they shoot for a max height of maybe 5 foot 6.

The kubota and yamaha on the other hand... Nice machines. Yamaha is roomiest. Kubota is built heavier. I gotta quit looking. They make me want something I don't need.

Golf cart is roomier than the honda. Another possibility is that they built it for the height challenged or whatever pc term is for little people.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I had some time to kill today so I took a closer look @ the aforementioned honda, yamaha viking and kubotas. After sitting in the Honda I realized why it looks so small from afar. It has gotta be their youth model. I'm just undee 6' but think based on the size of the operator station they shoot for a max height of maybe 5 foot 6.
> 
> The kubota and yamaha on the other hand... Nice machines. Yamaha is roomiest. Kubota is built heavier. I gotta quit looking. They make me want something I don't need.
> 
> Golf cart is roomier than the honda. Another possibility is that they built it for the height challenged or whatever pc term is for little people.


I sat in a Yamaha Viking a year or so ago as I am a Yamaha fan and I wanted to like it. I found it to be cramped feeling. And I'm only 5'11"


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I sat in a Yamaha Viking a year or so ago as I am a Yamaha fan and I wanted to like it. I found it to be cramped feeling. And I'm only 5'11"


I think some just do not want to like the Honda therefore they don't. Good post.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

CRE10 said:


> I think some just do not want to like the Honda therefore they don't. Good post.


True. I don't have much against Honda. I had a Smokin Joe CBR 600. It was ok. Had a few issues, but mostly because I think I bought it used and it might have been a little abused. When I was young I had a Kawasaki 3 wheeler that always had problems so I would be very hesitant to buy a Kawasaki based on that. I've had 2 Yamaha 4 wheelers. One lasted 15 years before my cousin blew it up by full throttling it and not shifting (It was getting weak anyways). Still have one that is 14 years old and still starts right off even if I don't use it for months. I had a Yamaha R6 with no problems ever and was nice and fast. Sold it because I just wasn't riding it anymore. So I've had very good experiences with Yamaha so I really wanted to like the Viking. I was worried about Polaris based on friends experiences with older Polaris 4 wheelers. So far the RZR has been great for 2000 miles in a year so far when it had 1100 when I bought it used.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> I had some time to kill today so I took a closer look @ the aforementioned honda, yamaha viking and kubotas. After sitting in the Honda I realized why it looks so small from afar. It has gotta be their youth model. I'm just undee 6' but think based on the size of the operator station they shoot for a max height of maybe 5 foot 6.
> 
> The kubota and yamaha on the other hand... Nice machines. Yamaha is roomiest. Kubota is built heavier. I gotta quit looking. They make me want something I don't need.
> 
> Golf cart is roomier than the honda. Another possibility is that they built it for the height challenged or whatever pc term is for little people.


It's not even comparable and not meant to be! Look up the Honda Pioneer and Big Red! if you read my post above this machine is sized for trail riding on width restricted trails. Not to go up against UTVs.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

cmd said:


> It's not even comparable and not meant to be! Look up the Honda Pioneer and Big Red! if you read my post above this machine is sized for trail riding on width restricted trails. Not to go up against UTVs.


And at a lower price point.

Comparing the Honda to other UTV's is like comparing a Ford Focus to a Corvette.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They didn't have a big red. If I was in the market I would have to look at one. Neighbor stopped by today with a new to him can am. After a ride and a test drive I sure would like a side by side. But my atv has been paid for.for years and does quite well. Not as nice as a utv for sure.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> They didn't have a big red. If I was in the market I would have to look at one. Neighbor stopped by today with a new to him can am. After a ride and a test drive I sure would like a side by side. But my atv has been paid for.for years and does quite well. Not as nice as a utv for sure.


Depends, if dragging deer out of the woods, I prefer the atv....used to use a motorcycle, that could be an adventure at times...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

CRE10 said:


> I think the Honda is 8500 msrp. What's a Ranger? 16k?


Had a touch under 13K in my new Ranger diesel complete with soft cab and doors.

Normally wouldn't have spent that much, but the diesels keep their value real well and are next to impossible to find.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You can get a new ranger 570 for 8500.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Had a touch under 13K in my new Ranger diesel complete with soft cab and doors.
> 
> Normally wouldn't have spent that much, but the diesels keep their value real well and are next to impossible to find.


Does the diesel have any balls? Just had an arctic cat 700 diesel atv in, the lombardini engine is rated at like 17.8 HP and 39 MPH is all she had. Won't even pull hard at low speed, total dissapointment, but that's par for the course on an arctic cat...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't care for the Arctic cat.....


----------

